

How to go from zero to 150,000 email subscribers - aaronbrethorst
http://andrewchen.co/2014/08/14/early-traction-how-to-go-from-zero-to-150000-email-subscribers-guest-post/

======
DanBlake
It should also be noted that the types of emails you get from giveaways are
among the lowest quality leads you can receive.

------
iLoch
The great thing about giveaways is that you don't even have to give anything
away! /s But you're not exactly acquiring quality subscribers from giveaways
like this - though it will depend on your target market I think.

